# Anybody else having periodic problems with the Forum?



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just doing a check to see if others are having periodic problems loggin on, hang ups between pages or posts, or other issues. I'm encountering quite a few and am wondering if it is at my end.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Geez it just did it again!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Since the weekend I've had some minor disruptions, usually lasts no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep. Okay. Thx.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Same here. I just hit the refresh button repeatedly and it soon works.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Im on dial up after exceeding my limit but I have noticed some lengthy delays waiting for the page to load. Seems a bit better today though.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2008)

Could be a number of factors involved, but it has been okay for me so far.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

the problems i have came from my inet provider.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I had problems last week; I'm running T1, so speed definitely isn't the issue. A few times I'd try open a thread and I'd get a blank screen (just the brown background motif).


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

Same here as well SoD, and darn right slow sometimes....can different factors though....lol!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

Everything works alright for me.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2008)

Some minor problems have been occured recently.Today I had to wait longer for opening of some sections or threads.But now it's OK.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Also running on T1 and every now and again it times out a lot, a couple of refreshes later it comes back 'alive'. There is a new vBulletin update out (at least I have seen some forums with it - WW2Talk). Maybe applying it would help some of the problems people are having - wouldn't think so but anyway.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 3, 2008)

Log in, and bookmark the forum page after logging in. You'll never have to sign in again, which'll eliminate the login issues.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't noticed any issues at all, from work or home.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Other than being a trifle slow, at times, I have not has any issues. I'm on all
day long, at work, and just usually keep the forum minimized. What few
problems I have had are attributed to my system/ISP.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

About the same as Charles...the occasional slow page load..that's about all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes if there are pictures posted it takes 2-3 min to load the page


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay thanks guys. Nuff said.


----------

